# In extremis ... auguri



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

AUGURI [MENTION=5074]andrea53[/MENTION] :cincin:


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> AUGURI @_andrea53_ :cincin:


Mi associo!
Dove sei finito??


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Oh... auguri! :up:


----------



## perplesso (1 Dicembre 2016)

auguri


----------



## andrea53 (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Grazie...*

Eccomi qua. Periodo concitato della mia vita, nonostante gli anni 
Grazie davvero a tutti. 
appena tornato a casa, sono a pezzi, ma fa piacere che qualcuno si ricordi!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua. Periodo concitato della mia vita, nonostante gli anni
> Grazie davvero a tutti.
> appena tornato a casa, sono a pezzi, ma fa piacere che qualcuno si ricordi!


Ciaoooooooo spero sia stato un compleanno memorabile


----------



## andrea53 (1 Dicembre 2016)

*più o meno.*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooooooo spero sia stato un compleanno memorabile


diciamo di sì, in tutti i sensi, grazie!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (1 Dicembre 2016)

ultimamente sono un po sbadato ma rimedio ora facendoti l'auguri :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

andrea53 ha detto:


> diciamo di sì, in tutti i sensi, grazie!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'importante è che tutti 5 i sensi siano stati appagati


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

Ci manchi


----------

